# bee-0-pack



## kingbee (Jul 7, 2004)

I put a bee-o-pack medium super on top of my two deeps using a queen excluder, I checked them a week later and there was no apparent building activity going on. I sprayed the frames with betterbee do you think I should take the bee-o-pack off and try other frames or wait awhile longer


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If there is no flow you may as well take them off. Skip the excluder. The queen is not likely to lay in the little boxes.


----------

